# How long does First class mail to Canada take?



## Sonic Atrocity

I have been waiting over a week.  I ordered a 4 inch mini-to-mini cable from headroom to Toronto, Ontario, Canada and have not received it yet. I didn't ask for any special shipping because that would have cost me extra money and I can't spend that. Anyone have any idea how long it will take? /whine over
   
  EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT READ THIS IT'S IMPORTANT!: I originally entitled the thread "Headroom cable taking FOREVER!" and would like to say that the title has now been changed and in no way did I mean to criticize Headroom or tarnish their reputation for being good with customer service. My apologies are extended to Headroom and the rest of the audiophile community. In no way were my intentions bad. I didn't mean to cause any harm. I hope all is well and that my correction sufficiently repairs any damage done.


----------



## scootermafia

Mail to canada takes anywhere from 8 to 30+ days.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Mail to canada takes anywhere from 8 to 30+ days.


 


  WHAT?!?!?! NO! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! THAT'S ABSURD!


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





sonic atrocity said:


> WHAT?!?!?! NO! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! THAT'S ABSURD!


 
  Not really, any time something is coming from the states at regular mail speed I would expect at least 2 weeks and here you're panicking after a week. 1-1.5 week is the approximate wait time with priority mail for me so at regular mail, you can guess that it will take twice as long. Postage probably cost $3 so you can't expect much in terms of speed, if you were looking to get it quick then you should have paid for the speed.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Not really, any time something is coming from the states at regular mail speed I would expect at least 2 weeks and here you're panicking after a week. 1-1.5 week is the approximate wait time with priority mail for me so at regular mail, you can guess that it will take twice as long. Postage probably cost $3 so you can't expect much in terms of speed, if you were looking to get it quick then you should have paid for the speed.


 







   
  I want my cable!!


----------



## IPodPJ

Oh my god!!  A whole week!!?!?!? What is this world coming to!?!?!?
   
  Stop whining.


----------



## jamato8

Yep, many things get very held up at the border. That is life. Come here to Micronesia were my packages often take 2 months. Start breathing and be glad you can. I am sure the cable will arrive.


----------



## GreatDane

lol
   
  It might have been stolen or got lost.  You may never get it. Sorry.
   





  
   
  BE PATIENT


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Oh my god!!  A whole week!!?!?!? What is this world coming to!?!?!?
> 
> Stop whining.


 
   
  Actually, it was sent from Headroom's facilities at 1:43am on February 23rd but your point still applies. 
   
  I don't wanna waiiiiiiiiit. I wannnnnnnnnnnnt my caaaaaaaaaaaaaaable! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! *throws temper tantrum* *kicks and screams*


----------



## tagosaku

Wow. I think this is the first time I saw someone complain about Headroom's shipping procedure. 
  And sorry you missed other epic waiting dramas in HeadFi - my last one was in 2008 when my amp took a trip to Denver


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





tagosaku said:


> Wow. I think this is the first time I saw someone complain about Headroom's shipping procedure.


 
  Actually this has nothing to do with headroom's shipping procedure, it's more like "I am impatient about the postal service taking their sweet time, hurry up"


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

I'm not actually upset.  I am just injecting a little humour. That's all. Sorry if I irritated anyone. I sincerely mean that. I like being around here and don't want to tarnish my reputation! Anyhow, I will tell you guys when the cable arrives.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





sonic atrocity said:


> I'm not actually upset.  I am just injecting a little humour. That's all. Sorry if I irritated anyone. I sincerely mean that. I like being around here and *don't want to tarnish my reputation!* Anyhow, I will tell you guys when the cable arrives.


 

 Believe me Atrocity, almost everyone here understand your sentiment of wanting the cable like NOW, cus in this hobby we have all experienced the waiting game and sometimes even for months to years.  I totally understand your frustration and it doesn't irritate me at all.  My problem with you post is your title "Headroom cable taking FOREVER".  You said you don't want to tarnish your reputation, but you title is tarnishing Headroom's reputation by implicating Headroom has a poor customer service when it is really not their problem.  You really should apologize to Headroom and/or change your title to reflect the reality about slow shipping to Canada.  You are concern about you reputation but you need to be mindful of other's reputation also.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

That's a good point. I stand corrected and totally respect and agree with what you are saying. I will change the title of the thread and send a letter to Headroom with an apology.
   
  Additionally, I will put an "Edit:...." in my original post.


----------



## kite7

You should change the title to say "How long does First class mail to Canada take?"


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> You should change the title to say "How long does First class mail to Canada take?"


 


  Done.  Again, sorry guys. Really didn't mean to make a fool out of myself.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





sonic atrocity said:


> That's a good point. I stand corrected and totally respect and agree with what you are saying. I will change the title of the thread and send a letter to Headroom with an apology.
> 
> Additionally, I will put an "Edit:...." in my original post.


 

 Sonic, you are a gentleman for doing it and I really never think your post meant anything negatively.  It's just to avoid misunderstanding and you didn't make a fool out of yourself, we all understand that feeling.


----------



## jononku

Being in Canada myself, I can relate.  I'll never understand the requirements that customs has for holding something up, or just letting it pass through.  I've ordered larger more expensive items (eg. headphones) via companies or ebay which get here lightening fast, and other times some rinky dink 2 dollar cable or ipod case that fits in a regular envelope takes forever. 
  On that note, the funny thing I've found is that often shipping from something within Canada (even the same province) sometimes takes longer than stuff I get from the U.S.  Go figure....


----------



## Lenni

this may gonna sound like an advertisement - but I was really impressed by a recent parcel I sent to Canada from the UK, that I'd mention it. it was shipped on the 1st of March and arrived at its destination on the 4th of March (that's like three days) check it out. I used an online courier service called Parcel2Go - they collect the parcel at you door. I had four choices of carriers during the online booking - dhl was the most economical so I chose them - fedex was the most expensive costing more than double. I expected it to take about a week - or two. I'm impressed. Go dhl!
   
  otoh, a parcel I once sent to the US with the freaking post office took nearly two months. not to mention that had to drive to the PO and wait over half-an-hour for my turn, and cost me a small fortune. I'll avoid the PO in future if possible.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Hmm, I don't hold it against Headroom. But I do feel like I am irritated with the USPS and those who work at the border. My brother and his girlfriend each ordered the same boots online and he paid $25 and she paid $67. Bull....


----------



## kite7

You mean they paid $25 and $67 customs? What was the value declared on the packages?


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> You mean they paid $25 and $67 customs? What was the value declared on the packages?


 

 I forget what the value was on the packages but the original price was the same and they each came from the exact same company. I wish I was making this up.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Anyhow, I am growing somewhat irritated. I am not blaming headroom for this but instead the USPS. That or the staff at the border. Seriously, how long is this going to take?


----------



## scootermafia

It's only been 16 days or so.  I've seen them take 30 days.  LOL


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

That's so ridiculous. Seriously.


----------



## snapple10

Wonder where the hold up is. Does packages take longer into Canada or out of Canada?
  I have received packages from Canada  to MN and both times, took about a week , just wondering, I might have to mail a package next weekend
   
  3/25/11
  package shipped by me via  USPS Priority tooks 10 days from US to Canada


----------



## kite7

Packages into Canada take longer than packages out. If you received something from within a week then I assume the package came from east Canada. As one can already guess, west to east and vice versa takes considerably longer.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Hmmm... again I don't want this to reflect on Headroom. This isn't their fault! I just wish the USPS or border personnel would hurry this along!  They should meet my audiophilia needs!


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Poor Ultrasone Pro 900. All along just being driven by a Clip+ (Rockboxed). Mr. Pro 900 meets being driven by his PA2V2. He cries everyday and his bass extension has to see a doctor.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

If only Mr. Pro 900 could have the mini-to-mini cable connecting Mrs. PA2V2 and Sir Clip+(Rockboxed) that was ordered on February 23rd then he'd be ever so happy. The clouds would clear and the sun would come out.


----------



## kite7

Funny I also bought something cheap on ebay on the 23rd from the states shipped via $3 USPS First Class Mail, let's see who gets their package first


----------



## scootermafia

I'm done offering priority mail flat rate boxes after a customer out of the blue opened a paypal claim against me after about 3 weeks of waiting for their package in Canada.  It's clearly the douchey Canadian customs that has it, I've never lost a parcel before.  There's no way to insure or track flat rate USPS boxes, they just plain suck.  People are just going to have to pay up the $25 for express no matter what they're buying if they live in a foreign country.


----------



## kite7

I've waited 3 weeks for a small flat rate box via usps priority mail, customs had it for about a week. It's strange because the non small flat rate boxes are handled much quicker it seems. I would definitely ship only using a trackable method, for the benefit for you and for the buyer to avoid those kind of claims; it just avoids a lot of problems.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Every time I punch the tracking code in on USPS' website it just says that it was shipped from their facility on February 24th. Should I be worried? I am beginning to think it isn't coming.


----------



## kite7

If  your tracking starts with the letter L then you're not going to get updating tracking other than that message which is a shipping confirmation.


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

Oh brutal. Brutal, brutal, brutal. Talk about totally inadequate shipping. Seriously, I find this annoying. Again, this isn't Headroom's fault. I just think it sucks.


----------



## ANDEROAN

x2
   
  here's a little tale, of dealling with the postals, without going postal, lol, it only took, from 1/17, till 3/10,
   
  7 nail biting weeks from Vacouver to Grand Rapids MI, 1 low profile LOD, sent flat rate, no tracking in an envelope, what the? but it arrived, fits and works great, i guess i passed my grand mis-adventure in patience
   
  i went from a copper siver plated LOD, to an all silver LOD, and may i say that its made a huge difference, it brightened up the darkness of the GS Voyager! brought out and balanced out the mids and highs, and widened the soundstage considerably, well worth the wait, ka-sweet!! for $35.00 its like having a brand new rig, my first purchase off of Head-Fi, and the most significant upgrade for my GS Voyager, 6.5 classic, TF10's, setup!!! 
   
  good luck!


----------



## 12345142

First Class Mail takes a bloody long time. Expect to wait up to a month. I've had an order of cables arrive after three weeks, a wallet after five, and CDs after seven. I'm waiting for some cables myself at the moment, but no big deal - I can wait. Again, most of the time is due to customs - delivery by horseback without customs would probably be faster than airmail through customs. Just be patient, swallow your pride and wait. In the grand scheme of things, a month is nothing - just ask HeadAmp or JH-3A customers.
   
  No offense to HeadAmp or Jerry Harvey, of course - they make great products and I know they're trying their best.


----------



## kite7

Does anyone think the bigger the package, the faster it moves on first class mail?


----------



## Sonic Atrocity

I got it today!  However, I am still experiencing the same problem that I was before. I will be making another thread about it.


----------



## kite7

I got mine today, I guess the shipping time is consistent?


----------



## saarlouis

I checked this site to get more information about the latest on the amount of time a letter to Canada will take. I am appalled at the rudeness of some people below. It is the 21st century and I receive mail and packages from Romania, Hungary, Austria, Germany, Netherlands, and England in less than a week without extra cost. Why do you have to be rude to the person checking on a package? If something went wrong, she'd be blamed for waiting so long to check on it.


----------

